# My "new" Vortex



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

Bought this just now for a little under 1300 $, a Litespeed Vortex 2006/7, not seen to much use and after som TLC a great ride:

I do not think those RD cogwheels have seen too many miles:


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

looks like you hit a jackpot on this one. congrats!


----------

